# Access to Venlafaxine in Dubai/UAE



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Been in Dubai for three months, back home I was taking Venlafaxine (anti-depression) it's not the type of substance you can just stop taking immediately, is it possible to obtain in Dubai or other parts of UAE?


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Hello, you cannot import it (see List of Controlled Medicines), but you can ask your preferred hospital or pharmacy if - given a proper prescription - they can obtain it.

Good luck, and keep strong.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> Been in Dubai for three months, back home I was taking Venlafaxine (anti-depression) it's not the type of substance you can just stop taking immediately, is it possible to obtain in Dubai or other parts of UAE?


Just through a good supply worth of 4 months or so in your suitcase.

Then a doctor here can prescribe it to you, as far as they have the same brand or generic form of this med.

Otherwise, you'll reply on people coming down to Dubai and will get you some.

Or take a supply for 10 months, no one cares.

I think anti depressants in the UAE do not need a prescription, for fact I know ZOLOFT is sold over the counter. That list is total rubbish, ignore it.

Good luck with your depression, and enjoy the trip, always have faith and hope it will all gets better and the clouds will clear up


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Give Boots Pharmacy a ring
00971-4 339 9383
ask them for that particular med, you need pres or is it sold over the shelf.


If I remember tommorow, I'll give them a call, unless someone on these forums will do it, as my day is usually very hectic.


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought whatever meds I had over in my suitcase, along with a letter from the psychiatrist saying that I needed them. Venlafaxine is available here as Effexor and needs to be prescribed. I'm sure a GP can do it. 

May I suggest phoning some pharmacies once you have your prescription, because some places don't keep alot of it.

My psychiatrist has switched me to something called Pristiq- it's Velafaxine but with less side effects.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

geekgirl_5 said:


> I bought whatever meds I had over in my suitcase, along with a letter from the psychiatrist saying that I needed them. Venlafaxine is available here as Effexor and needs to be prescribed. I'm sure a GP can do it.
> 
> May I suggest phoning some pharmacies once you have your prescription, because some places don't keep alot of it.
> 
> My psychiatrist has switched me to something called Pristiq- it's Velafaxine but with less side effects.


Then I would suggest taking a good supply in your suitcase , take a letter from doc.
Then see a doc here, you can see GP or even other sub specialty, does not have to be a shrink as they are not covered by insurance.

You'll love it in Dubai, stress free, sunshine (maybe not during the hot weather periods) . Good luck with it and keep hanging in there :rockon:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Just through a good supply worth of 4 months or so in your suitcase.
> 
> Then a doctor here can prescribe it to you, as far as they have the same brand or generic form of this med.
> 
> ...


Your advise is rubbish. I would take UAE Travel: Tourist: Drug guidelines - UAEinteract seriously. Just because some people have got away with bringing banned drugs doesn't mean it is advisable. Some medicine can be brought over in small quantities with a prescription.


----------

